# Issue with vocals and IEMs live!



## EarthProject (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just quickly I'm a solo metal artist and I just did a small run of live shows (I sample everything besides my guitar and vocals). My setup is currently a Macbook, interface and AxeFX live with all the other sampled tracks running to FOH through the interface from my session in Logic on the Macbook. 

Now at all 3 shows I've experienced the same issue. Note this is my first time ever using IEM's and also my first time ever performing vocals so I'm really out of my element.

The problem is a LOT of room noise coming in through the mic (the mic feeds directly into my interface, into my Mac for fx then back out to to FOH) and into my ears. So in my ears I've got clicks, all the samples/backing tracks and my vocals/guitar. However the amount of room noise from the mic trends to drown everything but the click. Keep in mind I'm a soft singer as well which doesn't help my case. Ive tried turning the input gain on my interface all the way down and tried a noise gate in Logic but it doesn't help. 

Is there actually a solution to this or is this just going to be a downside of being a quiet singer? It's really disappointing, especially after having dropped the cash on the IEMs. So when I play live its like somebody has put an a$$load of reverb on everything in my ears as I'm hearing whats coming out of FOH coming in through the mic...


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 3, 2015)

Couple questions:
What mic are you using?
What interface are you using?
Were you just using the stock Logic gate?


----------



## EarthProject (Jun 3, 2015)

I've just used the in house mics, I'm certain they were all shures, I did however try my sm7b in soundcheck but it didn't help.

M-Audio Profire 2626

Yes. Problem is my vocals aren't much louder than the noise coming through the mic so a gate doesn't seem to work too well.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jun 3, 2015)

The problem here sounds like classic signal, (your voice) to noise, (everything else your mic can hear) ratio issues.

I do live sound every week, and there's not much you can do with loud stage volume and soft singers, since increasing the gain to bring up the vocals also increases the noise. The thing is, your stage volume should be pretty low if there are no stage monitors blaring at you, so I wonder if something isn't routed funny in your DAW. I also hope the PA system isn't set up behind the mic, that would cause all sorts of issues, but I doubt that.

But failing finding any mistakes in your setup, you probably need to get a vocal coach and learn how to belt it out. I'm always shocked by how powerful and loud a truly gifted singers voice can be without sounding timbrally wrong. Ultimately your voice needs to be louder than the background noise AT the mic capsule for the end result you want. 
Also make sure your mic technique is good. In this context it means staying close to the mic, and staying directly on axis for maximum pickup.
Hope you get it workworked out.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 4, 2015)

A couple things to consider:
Try getting your own mic with a supercardioid or hypercardioid pattern. Those can help tighten up the pickup pattern quite a bit (but note that they also don't reject off of the back the same way a 58 does). One of the tightest mics I've ever heard was the Audix OM7. Check out this Dave Rat video in which he goes between different vocal mics and shows their polar patterns.

Think about getting a proximity gate for your mic. It's essentially a unit that goes between the mic and the XLR that has a sensor on it that opens up the gate when you're a certain distance away, and closes when you move.
It's pricey, but worth it if it's that important to you: Optogate.com


----------



## EarthProject (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks guys.



Baelzebeard said:


> you probably need to get a vocal coach and learn how to belt it out.



Yeah I figure this to be the only solution, and was already planning on doing this prior to my shows as I literally have no technique.


----------



## BenSolace (Jun 5, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


> Think about getting a proximity gate for your mic. It's essentially a unit that goes between the mic and the XLR that has a sensor on it that opens up the gate when you're a certain distance away, and closes when you move.
> It's pricey, but worth it if it's that important to you: Optogate.com



I have one of these and, despite my efforts to stop using it, once you try it you will find it hard to go back.


----------



## EarthProject (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm searching for a price and can't find anything. How much are we talking?


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 5, 2015)

~$250 USD


----------



## BlueGrot (Jun 10, 2015)

Also, get a vocal mic that's not as sensitive to distant sounds. Audix OM7 is a great choice. If you have an optogate and an OM7, this problem should be non-existent. 

Singing louder is cheaper, though.


----------

